# 12x12x12 exo and heating problem (emperor scorpion)



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've just bought all new equipment for emperor scorpion (baby) this is the problem I bought 12in cube exo terra and 8x8in exo terra rainforest heatwave heat mat,was told (not) to mount this to floor of tank but the side so I have peeled the once ago sticky back off and stuck it on right side aboth substrate its being on for around 2hours and temps are at 20c and not budgen ?


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

emmz29 said:


> I've just bought all new equipment for emperor scorpion (baby) this is the problem I bought 12in cube exo terra and 8x8in exo terra rainforest heatwave heat mat,was told (not) to mount this to floor of tank but the side so I have peeled the once ago sticky back off and stuck it on right side aboth substrate its being on for around 2hours and temps are at 20c and not budgen ?


might sound like a daft question but is the heatmat working


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

Rosko said:


> might sound like a daft question but is the heatmat working


Yeah crossed my mind also :whistling2: erm just checked and I have put hand on glass and run it towards the heat mat and it's got some warmth not alot tho


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Put some tinfoil on the back of the heatmat so that the heat is reflected back onto the tank


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

It can be a bit of a problem with heat mats, particularly when using them on the side of enclosures. The glass can be really hot to the touch and just a small distance away the air is the same temperature as the room.

You could try blocking up the mesh vents on the top of the tank to help trap some of the heat.

You can stick some tinfoil and polystyrene on the back of the mat to help direct more of the heat in to the tank.

You could buy a bigger heat mat, or scrap the mat and use a bulb situated above the tank.


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

I think I might scrap the rainforest exo terra heat mat and buy the desert heatwave exo terra heat mat as these give more heat off but will try covering 1 side of mesh first,the joys oooooo the joyyss


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Generally scorps don't actually need any extra heat than ambient room temp. As a rule of thumb, the hotter you have your scorp tank the quicker they grow & they only have about 7 or 8 moults in them so you'll be drastically shortening its life if you keep it too hot.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Can you imagine how long a juvenile emperor scorpion would take to reach maturity if kept at around 16 - 20c, or whatever 'room temperture' is? Would they even make it it to adulthood at this temp?

As an example, I keep 2 Pandinus spp., P. imperator and P. ugandaensis. My collection of scorpions is housed in an insulated shed. This is my first winter with them in there and so I'm still messing around with heating, stats etc. to get the correct temperatures. With this recent cold snap we are having, the temperature dropped to around 18c in my Pandinus spp. enclosures for a few days (this has now been sorted with extra insulation). At this temperature all of the scorpions had become sluggish and were not interested in food. Some were also out of their burrows/hides and 'hugging' the glass at the back of their tanks where the heat mats are stuck. In the long term, I can't see low temperature being any good for them.

You're right in saying that the higher the temperature the faster a scorpion will grow, and if kept excessively high the scorpions lifespan may be shortened. However, I think it is far safer to keep juvenile scorpions at the warmer end of their temperature range to help ensure that they moult successfully.


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

Heat mat being removed as not budgen over 20c is there any reasonable bulb that I can put in compact top that would keep temps fine? Or should i go for the 7watt heat mat instead of the 4watt iv just removed?


----------



## JUDD3R2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Have you thought about using an ir bulb i think heat mats are crap side mounted if your using a stat i think bulbs are a good idea my tanks are all display and helps with viewing much better for heating as they are directional and easily repositional. Wont set you back much for a 25watt and holder about £8 all in.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd either get a 30cm x 30cm mat that will cover the entire back of the tank, or even better use a small spotlight above. You can sit something like this on the mesh ventilation Exo Terra Glow Light Small - Light Fittings - Reptile Lighting - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

Red or blue coloured bulbs will not disturb the scorpion at night, and you'll be able to see it more during its night time activities.


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

callum b said:


> I'd either get a 30cm x 30cm mat that will cover the entire back of the tank, or even better use a small spotlight above. You can sit something like this on the mesh ventilation Exo Terra Glow Light Small - Light Fittings - Reptile Lighting - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop
> 
> Red or blue coloured bulbs will not disturb the scorpion at night, and you'll be able to see it more during its night time activities.


So small exo terra reflector and red bulb wattage around 25watt ?


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

Blue Lizard do a red screw in bulb 15watt or 25watt? And will also order the small exo terra reflector,I would of ordered this to begin with if I bloody new lol lot better heat source and bonus for the bit of viewing also,do I need to leave bulb on 24 hours a day?


----------



## JUDD3R2 (Nov 20, 2012)

No need for the reflector in such a small tank if you wanna save a few quid, what your aiming to do is create a small area of warmth where the scorpion can go when it wants and enough of the tank cooler where it will spend most its time. in a 30x30 with the mesh height its gonna get "scorpion frazzly hot" directly under it so ditching the reflector allows some of that heat to escape. 15w will be fine aslong as your controlling it with a thermostat put the probe about an inch above the substrate on the hot end. With the exo's there are holes at the back of the mesh where you can drop a holder through and use the slider to clamp it in position that way it looks neat and is all contained within the enclosure just make sure that your emp can't reach the bulb itself or get too close! If I wasn't at work would upload some pics to show you might get to it later.

edit: Don't leave the bulb on all day you will need a thermostat this one is the cheapest and works well.

http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...a=X&ei=pODFUOHcHaHC0QWwt4HoAw&ved=0CGAQ8wIwAA

It will turn on and off as needed by itself and save you a fortune in electricity!


----------



## sharpster (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi all, I realize rob is 'fixed now' but just a few observations
with a bulb you can have humidity issues-lack of! if in a cold room, the bulb will need to be on all night, even red could irritate you! if in a bedroom for example.
heat mats are crud on the side glass, tried this again recently with a python- just doesnt do what you want, so its back on the floor= warm snake again. however i have two heatmats on the back glass of my stick insect enclosure- to begin with they were just like the beginning of this thread-naff! cold sticks! i put 1inch thick polystyrene on the back of the mat- my sticks are 'cooking' now-big big difference!
1 last thing, lots of people saying they keep their scorpions and stuff at 'room temp'-they might have warmer rooms than you!
i recently had an imperial scorpion go over a year without food. recently had another 'new' one go off its food(both at 'room' temp') i put this one in a heated cabinet, it eats like a pig again now. it might grow quicker and die younger-better for me than not grow anymore, and slowly starve!
i guess its about getting the balance right.
dave


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just spoke to local reptile shop coasttocoast exotics here in Darlington they have told me to put heat mat under the tank now,so ive had heat mats on side no good wattage should of being a bit higher then the 4watt I bought,found a 7watt heat mat its 11in x 6in that I'll get tomaz and also has 1 sided sticky back so before I stick this thing on as I know it will give good heat off were should it bloody go,iv had beardies,iggys,turtles,Leo's,and not 1issue now on such a small set up its playing dirty :gasp:


----------



## sharpster (Aug 25, 2010)

funny how the simplest things sometimes cause havoc! i would stick the new pad on the side at around substrate height, see how it goes-if not warm enough, cover the whole panel and pad with 1inch piolystyrene sheet. see how the scorp settles and feeds


----------



## JUDD3R2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Im gonna be the one to say what anyone with scorpions should be thinking and that is that. The underside/ bottom half of an enclosure is the absolute last place you should put a heat mat and that is true for all burrowing species whether its a scorpion tarantula lizard or a duck... it will instinctively dig to avoid heat to a scorpion heat comes from above ie the sun and cold from under ground or cover. The first pics are my emp enclosure the last one is how you can mod a bulb holder on an exo should you choose that route.

Http://postimage.org/gallery/7i3gf5l2/


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

sharpster said:


> funny how the simplest things sometimes cause havoc! i would stick the new pad on the side at around substrate height, see how it goes-if not warm enough, cover the whole panel and pad with 1inch piolystyrene sheet. see how the scorp settles and feeds[/
> 
> Will mount it on side aboth substrate level as we're the last 1 was,as it does make more sense will keep use informed, y cudnt my boy just have a woodlice in a match box :bash:


----------



## highlandsnakeman (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm just on my way home with my first emperor (and first scorpion lol) and have the same tank at home the he will be moving into after the rub. So thanks to everyone who posted on this thread as it's been an interesting thread and very useful for me to get that extra bit of knowledge


----------

